# Kahr P45 ( KP4543N)



## cincinnatijim (Jul 21, 2007)

I've had this pistol about 5 weeks. I've put 206 rounds through it with absolutely no problems. Most of the ammo used was WWB. This was followed by Federal Personal Defense 165 grain Hydra-Shok jacketed hollow points, then Remington Golden Saber 185 grain brass jacketed hollow points. So, it's officially broken in and ready for concealed carry. I'd recommend this pistol to anyone looking for a small, easy to carry .45.


----------



## bill111444 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have one too and I recommend the P45 very highly


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

I own a PM9 and P380. Been wanting a .45acp. Why the P45 vs a small 1911?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Handgun World said:


> I own a PM9 and P380. Been wanting a .45acp. Why the P45 vs a small 1911?


Good point.

In fact, I swapped mine off because I realized that my Commander sized 1911 was almost as easy to conceal. The P-45 is a great little .45, but it is just large enough that it really needs to be carried IWB, so it has no really significant advantage over a 1911, in my opinion, except it is somewhat lighter.

Of course, the same is true of the mini-1911's. A 3" barrel is not really much easier to conceal than a 4", and any extra grip length that a Commander-size has over an Officer-size can be compensated for by tilting the holster forward more, so that the grip is near vertical.


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm a guy who really doesn't like thumb safeties on a defensive pistol though because I'm not trained to shoot that way, so I'm leaning towards a P45 instead of a small 1911. Barrel length is longer than a 3" 1911 but sightly shorter than a commander size 1911. Round count is 7 +1 so roughly the same. The P45 is about 20 ounces unloaded, lighter than the 3" 1911's and quite a bit lighter than the commander sized 1911's.

But I'm wondering if anyone has any comparison's on how they shoot compared to the Commander size or 3" size 1911. Softer, lighter? Accuracy? Reliability? 

Would like to hear some opinions.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Handgun World said:


> I'm a guy who really doesn't like thumb safeties on a defensive pistol though because I'm not trained to shoot that way, so I'm leaning towards a P45 instead of a small 1911. Barrel length is longer than a 3" 1911 but sightly shorter than a commander size 1911. Round count is 7 +1 so roughly the same. The P45 is about 20 ounces unloaded, lighter than the 3" 1911's and quite a bit lighter than the commander sized 1911's.
> 
> But I'm wondering if anyone has any comparison's on how they shoot compared to the Commander size or 3" size 1911. Softer, lighter? Accuracy? Reliability?
> 
> Would like to hear some opinions.


I traded mine off, after buying my Springfield Loaded Champion (4"bbl). I still liked it fine, and I shot it pretty well, despite the fact that it had the Big Dot night sights which blotted out the bulls eye in any sight picture beyond about 5 yards. It was excellent for quick shots at close range.

But the 4" 1911 was just such a sweet shooter that I found myself avoiding the P-45. The recoil was softer, it fit my hand better, and I could shoot it as well at 15 yards as I could shoot the P-45 at 7 yards. The only real disadvantage was that it was considerably heavier to carry. I remedied that pretty well with a good belt, suspenders, and a Crossbreed SuperTuck holster, and eventually traded the Kahr, though reluctantly.

Now that Crimson Trace is making a laser sight for use on polymer framed Kahrs, I wouldn't mind owning another P-45, but without the Big Dot front sight. They are very good pistols, accurate, and the recoil, though significant, is not all that bad.


----------

